# where to find vacuum hose diagrams?



## camarocasanova (Sep 18, 2008)

71 Gto California car

Also, was the detent on the transmission (turbo 400) electric solenoid only?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes on the second part of the question. 12v + to that spade sticking out of the drivers side above the pan on the tranny will activate passing gear.


----------



## camarocasanova (Sep 18, 2008)

so there is only 1 wire to the trans or two? It is not hooked up right now and I have some wires hanging down. I know there are two going from the thing on the gas pedal to the box.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Only one wire goes to the kick down on the Turbo 400 tranny. There's only one connecter at the tranny.


----------



## Eddie.w (Nov 30, 2008)

I would also be interested in a vacuum hose diagram if you happen to find one...


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Older thread but I'd figure I'd revive it since I too am looking for a diagram. The Zazarine/Roberts book I have is not much help. Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Eddie.w said:


> I would also be interested in a vacuum hose diagram if you happen to find one...





Jstreet said:


> Older thread but I'd figure I'd revive it since I too am looking for a diagram. The Zazarine/Roberts book I have is not much help. Thanks


Jegs has vacuum modulators for the turbo 400.


----------

